# Smallmouth Bass????



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

I've read in the North Dakota Outdoors that in 2005 in the whopper charts that they caught a smallie. I've fished in this lake for ever and never seen a smallie ever.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Find some rocks and pitch some jigs.


----------



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

really i've never hear this thanks a million!!! :beer:


----------

